# Hard for non-cyclists to comprehend



## RyanB98 (28 Jul 2017)

So I was just scrolling through facebook which is bad enough as it is when I saw a post by Richard Hammond explaining how he finds it hard to believe that there are people who spend more money on bicycles than cars themselves. I found this quite funny but have to agree, until I became a cyclist myself I too would have found this strange. Ive attached the link as well 
https://drivetribe.com/p/these-people-must-exist-Z9T3VuiaSaG_M7LJWZoGvg?iid=DzChyoVvSHmT42OfMMFN0w


----------



## Threevok (28 Jul 2017)

We own a 1995 Fiat Panda 

The scrap value probably wouldn't cover the cost of the wheel-set on either of my bikes


----------



## Roadhump (28 Jul 2017)

One reason for this could be the mid life crisis. I was in the LBS a couple of months ago and one of the guys who does repairs there said that in the past few years when cycling has become more and more popular he has noticed a different trend in the behaviour of middle aged men having their mid life crisis. Whereas it used to be the thing that the mid life crisis would manifest itself by people going to the gym and buying a new sports car, more and more are now dressing in lycra and spending 7 or 8 grand on a push bike.


----------



## Dec66 (28 Jul 2017)

Golf's loss is cycling's gain.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jul 2017)

Hammond is a bit of a dingus.


----------



## Andy_R (28 Jul 2017)

Roadhump said:


> One reason for this could be the mid life crisis. I was in the LBS a couple of months ago and one of the guys who does repairs there said that in the past few years when cycling has become more and more popular he has noticed a different trend in the behaviour of middle aged men having their mid life crisis. Whereas it used to be the thing that the mid life crisis would manifest itself by people going to the gym and buying a new sports car, more and more are now dressing in lycra and spending 7 or 8 grand on a* push bike*.


Personally, I pedal my bike, I don't push it.


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2017)

Hammond is a plum. He can't take a corner or drive in a straight line without exploding, so any views he has about wheeled transport are to be ignored.

He also has at his Gloucestershire home stone (well, moulded concrete) pillars with a lion atop, and his face in place of the lions. This says all we need to know about the oompa loompa's character.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4897758, member: 259"]He's also a very keen cyclist.


[/QUOTE]

I know. Which ups the dingus factor.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2017)

1998 Ford Mondeo, my insurance is more than the cars worth and my trike would buy a nice second hand car.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2017)

Why would a middle aged man spend 7 to 8 000 pounds on a bicycle? I certainly wouldn't as it wouldn't make you go faster with middle aged legs. More money than sense IMO.


----------



## Dec66 (28 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> Why would a middle aged man spend 7 to 8 000 pounds on a bicycle? I certainly wouldn't as it wouldn't make you go faster with middle aged legs. More money than sense IMO.



Because he can?


----------



## Markymark (28 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> Why would a middle aged man spend 7 to 8 000 pounds on a bicycle? I certainly wouldn't as it wouldn't make you go faster with middle aged legs. More money than sense IMO.


No just more money than you. I spent a lot on my latest bike and it's faster, handles better and is more comfortable than my cheaper older bike. Makes perfect sense to buy it as I can afford it and will benefit from it


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (28 Jul 2017)

I don't understand why people buy clothes and wear them once

I don't understand why grown men buy airfix kits and spend hours gluing the things together, painting the insides before gluing a top on

But more than that I don't understand why people take a blind bit of notice of what Hammond says


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> No just more money than you. I spent a lot on my latest bike and it's faster, handles better and is more comfortable than my cheaper older bike. Makes perfect sense to buy it as I can afford it and will benefit from it


Can you keep up with younger riders though? I go out with my stepson who is 20 years younger than me and he can leave me standing whenever he wants too.
I still believe the engine is more important than the bike but, it is your money and your decision alone to spend it as you wish.


----------



## pawl (28 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Because he can?






I blame the cycling mags. £1000 for what they call a entry level bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Golf's loss is cycling's gain.


Nothing against them, but I won't shed any tears when they all pi$$ off back to golf again.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> Why would a middle aged man spend 7 to 8 000 pounds on a bicycle? I certainly wouldn't as it wouldn't make you go faster with middle aged legs. More money than sense IMO.


Because I can and it is my money?


----------



## hoopdriver (28 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> Can you keep up with younger riders though? I go out with my stepson who is 20 years younger than me and he can leave me standing whenever he wants too.
> I still believe the engine is more important than the bike but, it is your money and your decision alone to spend it as you wish.


What about the pleasure of ownership? The appreciation of beautiful finely made things?


----------



## Andy_R (28 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> Can you keep up with younger riders though? I go out with my stepson who is 20 years younger than me and he can leave me standing whenever he wants too.
> I still believe the engine is more important than the bike but, it is your money and your decision alone to spend it as you wish.


If a bike is better made, more comfortable, handles better, and generally is more pleasuable to ride, then you're more likely to ride, surely?


----------



## Markymark (28 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> Can you keep up with younger riders though? I go out with my stepson who is 20 years younger than me and he can leave me standing whenever he wants too.
> I still believe the engine is more important than the bike but, it is your money and your decision alone to spend it as you wish.


No but it's added around 1.5 mph to my average speed.


----------



## Dec66 (28 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> No just more money than you. I spent a lot on my latest bike and it's faster, handles better and is more comfortable than my cheaper older bike. Makes perfect sense to buy it as I can afford it and will benefit from it


You're admitting to middle age?


----------



## Markymark (28 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> You're admitting to middle age?


They say the first person who'll live to 200 had already been born. I believe that person is me.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> No but it's added around 1.5 mph to my average speed.


And that's going to make a huge difference to your life? Like I said, more money than sense, but, like I also said, you are free to spend your money as you as you wish. 
Personally , I don't ride for strava but for my own enjoyment so a very expensive bike would be wasted on me. I am happy to let faster riders pass me .


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Jul 2017)

Nike Vapor Fly Golf Irons
(Mens / Right Handed / Steel) - Engineered To Fly Far With Maximum Launch - rrp* £599.99*
*
- hard for me to comprehend! Ludicrous - but then I don't play golf*. *I don't think £1000 for a bike is expensive, I've just spent £258 on two tyres for the car, for the price of 4 tyres I could have bought a reasonable entry level bike*. *My best bike is full carbon, Ultegra etc, around 8kg, good wheels - can I do it justice? - Of course not, I'm almost 70, replacement hip, sciatica, hard to ride more than a few miles now. So what - it's easier to ride than some old clunker, and I enjoy it.

edit - *that's just for the one club by the way


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jul 2017)

My car is worth about 9 times the value of my best bike. Oh dear, am I bucking the trend again ?


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> Like I said, more money than sense,



That is an utterly ridiculous statement, unless you can show us a scientific calculation showing the correct ratio of money to sense?


----------



## Dec66 (28 Jul 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> That is an utterly ridiculous statement, unless you can show us a scientific calculation showing the correct ratio of money to sense?


I believe Boris Johnson's worth a few quid? 

Bad example, I know. And he certainly doesn't ride anything special.


----------



## keithmac (28 Jul 2017)

If you can afford it and enjoy using it why not spend a small fortune on a bike?.

My mate goes fishing and years ago he bought a "carbon pole", basically a long stick with some rubber band on the end, this was at least 15 years ago and he spent over a grand on it!, for a stick..

I've spent over a thousand pounds for a car clutch before, but it was what I was into at the time (1/4 mile drag racing) so money well spent.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jul 2017)

If you can afford it and will get some use / enjoyment from it, why not?

It's the same reason that petrolheads buy a Ferrari when a Vauxhall does everything you actually _need_ from a car, or why boatists buy a Sunseeker, or why scribblers buy a Mont Blanc.
OK, you get a few teapots who buy expensive stuff to prove to everyone how much money they've got, but they're a tiny minority and usually easily spotted.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> OK, you get a few teapots who buy expensive stuff to prove to everyone how much money they've got, but they're a tiny minority and usually easily spotted.


Very. It's the full set of matching pro kit coordinated with the bike that helps. Probably with former world champion bands on the sleeves if possible. Much easier to spot than having to inspect someone's golf bats.


----------



## Markymark (28 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> And that's going to make a huge difference to your life? Like I said, more money than sense, but, like I also said, you are free to spend your money as you as you wish.
> Personally , I don't ride for strava but for my own enjoyment so a very expensive bike would be wasted on me. I am happy to let faster riders pass me .


I gave you 3 good reasons and one was speed. You picked up on the speed so I gave you the benefit for that. The other reasons were handling and comfort if you remember.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Very. It's the full set of matching pro kit coordinated with the bike that helps. Probably with former world champion bands on the sleeves if possible. Much easier to spot than having to inspect someone's golf bats.



Don't golfists buy all the pro kit to match their sticks too though? I'm sure I've spotted some done up like that when I've ridden across the golf course - clothes, stick bag, hat, sunnies, glove (they must be expensive as they only ever seem to have one), playing off a 34 handicap...


----------



## Threevok (28 Jul 2017)

Someone said "If you can afford it..."

Actually - I couldn't afford it.

The Single speed cost over £1,600 to build and a comparable bike (if you could get one) would cost a lot more

I only managed it over several years of scrimping, saving and waiting for bargains


----------



## Mrs M (28 Jul 2017)

Hammonds a "wee fud" IMO 
Each to their own 
If you want to spend your hard earned cash on bikes, golf kit or cars it's up to you.
If it makes you happy and harms nobody then what's the issue?


----------



## Bazzer (28 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> And that's going to make a huge difference to your life? Like I said, more money than sense, but, like I also said, you are free to spend your money as you as you wish.
> Personally , I don't ride for strava but for my own enjoyment so a very expensive bike would be wasted on me. I am happy to let faster riders pass me .



Surely it depends upon what gives you pleasure? Having the financial ability to purchase, the enjoyment of a lighter bike, electronic gears, or whatever. 
There isn't a requirement for a classic car in my garage but it is there for a variety of reasons. Sure there are times it feels like a money pit, but when things go right the joy can be tremendous.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jul 2017)

Ya spends what ya wants on what ya wants...
I'm a semi-pro bass player. My two basses are probably about £1200 replacement value, amps and cabs half as much again, sundries another coupla ton...very very cheap by some standards, but they do the job I need them to do. On the less justifiable side, I transport this kit in an E class Merc estate (an old one, mind)...and wouldn't have it any other way!

As a comparison, a classical double bassist I've met a few times paid £45,000 for her best bass, and not much less for the backup. Kinda puts it into perspective...But she's among the best of the best.

Cycling is no different, surely? You buy what you're happy with. If I had millions tomorrow, I wouldn't change much about my musical gear, no need.
Might buy a nice brand-new bike, though! But not 8k's worth, no matter what dosh I had...
But that's me, it might not be you!

OK, if millions, I might just get a newer Merc...


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> Personally , I don't ride for strava but for my own enjoyment so a very expensive bike would be wasted on me.



Errrrr , buying a bike for your own enjoyment is what we all do . You just seem to have a price limit on what a bike should cost .


----------



## mattobrien (28 Jul 2017)

It's funny that people have enough sense to make the money in the first place, but as soon as they spend it on something others wouldn't, they have more money than sense.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jul 2017)

mattobrien said:


> It's funny that people have enough sense to make the money in the first place, but as soon as they spend it on something others wouldn't, they have more money than sense.


I like that


----------



## MarkF (28 Jul 2017)

Our family car is a 2002 Ford Focus, it gets a full service every year so should go for a while yet. I'd value it at £400. But I have 5 bikes, 3 are worth more and my Vespa 10x more. I'm not interested in cars.


----------



## bpsmith (28 Jul 2017)

I used to be into cars, and couldn't understand why people go out and buy the same cars as many others on the commute. It was all about individuality for me, not necessarily expensive. Now I drive a VW Touran, as it covers my needs for family, and bike transportation wise.

As far as bikes are concerned, I am well into them, which has kind of replaced the car thing. Again, they are different to most of what is around here, and I haven't seen another one on my rides, so that pleases me. Are they expensive? Depends who you ask. I would say both are midrange, some might think they are bloody expensive, whilst others would say they are cheap. Does it matter what anyone else thinks? Not to me tbh.


----------



## bpsmith (28 Jul 2017)

mattobrien said:


> It's funny that people have enough sense to make the money in the first place, but as soon as they spend it on something others wouldn't, they have more money than sense.


That's the beauty of it though. They did have more money than sense, until they bought that "expensive" bike. Now they don't again, and so it brings the world back into equilibrium.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Jul 2017)

I have very little sense and even less money, so no new bike for me then


----------



## Randy Butternubs (28 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Hammond is a plum. He can't take a corner or drive in a straight line without exploding, so any views he has about wheeled transport are to be ignored.
> 
> He also has at his Gloucestershire home stone (well, moulded concrete) pillars with a lion atop, and his face in place of the lions. This says all we need to know about the oompa loompa's character.









I'm dying. I used to not think much of Hammond but he's just gone way up in my opinion.


----------



## Dec66 (28 Jul 2017)

To be honest, I wouldn't spend seven or eight grand on a bike either. But that's partly because Mrs. 66 wants a new kitchen, and I know which side my bread's buttered.


----------



## Dec66 (28 Jul 2017)

Randy Butternubs said:


> View attachment 364830
> 
> 
> I'm dying. I used to not think much of Hammond but he's just gone way up in my opinion.


Now, I have no opinion on the fella one way or the other, but I see those, and it makes me think; there's someone who pinches themself every single morning when they wake up.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jul 2017)

bpsmith said:


> That's the beauty of it though. They did have more money than sense, until they bought that "expensive" bike. Now they don't again, and so it brings the world back into equilibrium.


Give it a rest , we haven't even upgraded the wheels yet


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Surely it depends upon what gives you pleasure? Having the financial ability to purchase, the enjoyment of a lighter bike, electronic gears, or whatever.


Is "the enjoyment of electronic gears" another phrase for "a nice walk once the battery went flat"?


----------



## lutonloony (29 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't spend seven or eight grand on a bike either. But that's partly because Mrs. 66 wants a new kitchen, and I know which side my bread's buttered.


Not buttered at all if no new kitchen


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jul 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Errrrr , buying a bike for your own enjoyment is what we all do . You just seem to have a price limit on what a bike should cost .


My price limit was set by the boss aka the wife......................... well C2W limit and she doesnt know what the limit was and as my payslip is online she cant see deductions and the pay rise /overtime covers the cost .
Wifes car which i only drive maybe once a week and for long trips cost 6 times my best bikes price but as the old car was going to cost more than it was worth to repair we had to get rid of it before it broke , again .Although not being a petrol head i have joined the dacia club


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2017)

Do any of us really know how much we would spend if money was not a problem, I doubt it.


----------



## jayonabike (29 Jul 2017)

Loving this thread.
People get the green eyed monster over other peoples spending. You can't afford to drop 7-10 grand on a bike? Tough, others can but they have ''More money than sense" Bollox. How do you know a 7 grand bike isn't worth it if you don't own one? Get over it and ride what ever it is you can afford.


----------



## Welsh wheels (29 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> Why would a middle aged man spend 7 to 8 000 pounds on a bicycle? I certainly wouldn't as it wouldn't make you go faster with middle aged legs. More money than sense IMO.


If I had enough money I would, what's the point if you can't spoil yourself sometimes


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2017)

gavroche said:


> And that's going to make a huge difference to your life? Like I said, more money than sense, but, like I also said, you are free to spend your money as you as you wish.
> Personally , I don't ride for strava but for my own enjoyment so a very expensive bike would be wasted on me. I am happy to let faster riders pass me .


I don't ride for Strava and have a fairly expensive bike. Its certainly not wasted on me. I am also happy to let faster riders pass me by. Each to their own right.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Although not being a petrol head i have joined the dacia club



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySlxkrFOh2I


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> Do any of us really know how much we would spend if money was not a problem, I doubt it.



Yes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> Do any of us really know how much we would spend if money was not a problem, I doubt it.


No.
Not a clue, but I can wager it would be considerable, and then money would be a problem. As it stands, I ride a couple of 30+ year old bicycles that each cost me less than $100.00 and were very expensive in their day. I also have an old Cannondale V1000 that is quite old. Cost me $40.00, and cost $1700.00 new. One of the first dual suspension MTBs.


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jul 2017)

"More money than sense" usually translates as "I am so jealous."


----------



## mattobrien (29 Jul 2017)

I will hold my hands up an say I have an expensive bike and I am sure in some people's view's, this puts me in the more money than sense category. 

It is a joy to ride and I thoroughly enjoy it. 

Someone far wiser than me once said "live like a rich man, don't die like one"

Enjoy it while you can


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2017)

mattobrien said:


> It is a joy to ride and I thoroughly enjoy it.



And that is all that matters.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jul 2017)

The human powered bikes in my garage are more expensive than the one with an engine. This, IMHO, is the correct order of things.


----------



## MichaelW2 (29 Jul 2017)

The sports cars that hammond, may and clarkson rave about on tv can cost 20x more than a very nice family car. A very nice everday bike can be had for about £500 which makes an exotic bike, pro rata in the region of £10,000. You can spend that on a bike if you try hard enough but it makes 4-6k seem quite reasonable.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Jul 2017)

Just out of interest, what ball park figure would be classed as expensive in Bike terms?

I am aware that this will differ between people, but interested in your views, to get a rough average.

I only ask, as I wouldn't class mine as expensive, but wondering if my view differs from that average.


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jul 2017)

Another thought on the (rather sad) "more money than sense" thing. Isn't it everyone's ambition?

If you have less money than sense, are you not some sort of failure - unless, of course, money is not important to you, but then, why go on about it like that if it isn't?


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Jul 2017)

Let's face it, we are all a bit judgy about how other people spend their disposable income (even if we recognise that it's not a particularly nice thing to do)
Especially if people have a lot more disposable income than us.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Jul 2017)

I ride a ten year old bike that I got through C2W.
Yes I'd like a new one but anything better would be more than I can justify spending.

Often the people who think it's crazy to pay several thousand pounds for a bike are happy to spend that amount on the latest TV, when £300 gets you a perfectly good one.


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Jul 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I ride a ten year old bike that I got through C2W.
> Yes I'd like a new one but anything better would be more than I can justify spending.
> 
> Often the people who think it's crazy to pay several thousand pounds for a bike are happy to spend that amount on the latest TV, when £300 gets you a perfectly good one.


You can do C2W more than once.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jul 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Just out of interest, what ball park figure would be classed as expensive in Bike terms?


If you are on the dole and struggling then £250 for a bike is expensive. If you are on 100k per annum then eight grand for one is cheap.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jul 2017)

It's all to easy to go crazy as far as bike buying is concerned. Personally speaking, if a bike costs more than 1 months income, it would have to be quite something ( engineering wise ) to warrant my interest, that said, I did once nearly do something daft re: bike purchasing, because the bike was a serious bit of engineering


----------



## huggy (29 Jul 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> If you are on the dole and struggling then £250 for a bike is expensive. If you are on 100k per annum then eight grand for one is cheap.



How expensive something is is not dictated by the wealth of the buyer, that is affordability. A £10k bike is always an expensive bike.


----------



## Lonestar (29 Jul 2017)

Every bike I have ever owned is worth more than my car which is worth nothing.

Guy at work bought a bike for 7 grand but sadly he's stopped cycling now.He was really keen for a little while and he has changed from when he first started on the job.Doesn't seem as happy,now.He was the life and soul of the party at one time but he isn't anymore.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jul 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> You can do C2W more than once.


On my 3rd


----------



## bpsmith (29 Jul 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> If you are on the dole and struggling then £250 for a bike is expensive. If you are on 100k per annum then eight grand for one is cheap.


Such is true. I was just asking for people's own thoughts, rather than their thoughts on others.


----------



## boydj (29 Jul 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Golf's loss is cycling's gain.



I do both - but then I'm retired and can afford the time.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jul 2017)

huggy said:


> How expensive something is is not dictated by the wealth of the buyer, that is affordability. A £10k bike is always an expensive bike.


One man's expensive is another man's loose change. Ask Mick Jagger or Wayne Rooney.


----------



## FishFright (29 Jul 2017)

Put simply; if you bike costs more than mine then you're an idiot, if it costs less you're a damn peasant.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Jul 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> You can do C2W more than once.



Only if you're in a regular job.

I retired from full time work in my 50's.
Just do a few days care work now on an as required basis. Suits me.
But it doesn't qualify for C2W as I don't have wages every month


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Jul 2017)

cyberknight said:


> On my 3rd


Just about to go for my 4th. Good thing is that i can now get my voucher on line and don't have to look the woman from HR in the eye!


----------



## keithmac (29 Jul 2017)

I keep eyeing up the Giant Road E+1, at 3k it is expensive (to me anyway!) and just can't justify it.

Spent far more than that on the house and family (caravan gear for holidays), maybe treat myself next year..


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Jul 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> If you are on the dole and struggling then £250 for a bike is expensive. If you are on 100k per annum then eight grand for one is cheap.


How much is the bus?


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Jul 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> How much is the bus?


Around £320,000 for a new London double decker.


----------



## Sandra6 (30 Jul 2017)

I think of cars as costing around £15-20k, I'd think someone was bonkers if they spent that on a bike. 
If you think a car costs £3- 5k then you probably think someone is bonkers to spend that on a bike.


----------



## Saluki (30 Jul 2017)

Hmmm. My 18 year old Micra was £450. My CX was £600 second hand. I don't think that I've had a car that's cost more than a bike, but pretty sure that people who do have cars that cost more than bikes do exist.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2017)

One of my retired friends and his wife have 3 £6,000 holidays each year, how would that rank with the more money than sense people.

Personally I say good luck to them, they were lucky in their career choice.


----------



## Alan O (30 Jul 2017)

As it stands, even my cheapest bike (£30) was infinitely more expensive than my car (I don't have one) 

In the past I've never actually wanted very expensive bikes - one decent 531 touring bike really was all I wanted. Though today, with old bikes and frames going for such low prices on eBay, I'm almost up to five (and two of those are aluminium).

I've done something similar (but more extremely) with camera gear. Back in the day my dream camera was an Olympus OM1 or OM2 with a few of their superb Zuiko lenses, but they were way beyond my reach.

Roll on the digital revolution and suddenly those beautiful film cameras were being offloaded on eBay for silly cheap prices. So I snapped them up, and today (I still love film, alongside digital) I have around half a dozen bodies (including an OM4) with about a dozen lenses (and I've bought and sold another couple of dozen lenses just to try them).

The point of this off-topic rambling is to show how relative it all is (certainly for me). If I had the money today to make new camera prices as relatively cheap (compared to my income), I'd now have a similar arsenal of them as I have old film cameras (and I'd have bought and sold many more just to try them).

Similarly, if new bikes were as relatively cheap compared to my income as old ones in reality are, I'd be spending thousands on them. Top-end carbon road bike, full-sus MTB, titanium...? Sure, I'd have them all. And I'd buy and sell just to try them and keep what I like best. If, relative to my income, they were as cheap as my lovely old steel ones, that is.

In my work (in the world of investment), those who live paupers' lives and leave millions in their wills are often held up as successes - I see them as having wasted their lives. In reality, I'd say a balanced approach is best - save and invest sensibly to ensure a comfortable retirement, but don't aim to be the richest corpse in the graveyard. And for those who have the money to spend, through hard work, good fortune, or whatever, I say use it and enjoy it.

Alan


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

Richard Hammond writes off half a million Quid's worth of cars a month.


----------



## Dan B (30 Jul 2017)

Apollonius said:


> "More money than sense" usually translates as "I am so jealous."


I can think of a couple of counter examples, though. One of them is President of the USA


----------



## Dan B (30 Jul 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> How much is the bus?


Bus to where?


----------



## mjr (9 Aug 2017)

jayonabike said:


> How do you know a 7 grand bike isn't worth it if you don't own one?


Maybe if you've ridden it? Bike rental is a thing and some bikes available to rent are pretty expensive to buy. Heck, even Copenhagen's equivalent of Boris Bikes reportedly cost the city 7 grand ($10,000) each... but they are e-bikes with tablet computers on the stems. Rental is a bit under £10/hour.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Do any of us really know how much we would spend if money was not a problem, I doubt it.



Well I'm happy to admit if I win the Premium Bonds my actions will be, in this order:

1. Buy each of the kids a house
2. Buy a bespoke, hand built bike for sheer pleasure. Bespoke frame etc. the absolute works! No limit and no apologies!!
3. Buy a nice car. Not some huge monster but just something, don't know what, it would give me pleasure to own and drive

My summer bike, Cervelo C3 cost £3000, my tourer, £2000 (3 years old), my (now) winter bike a Dolan Dual, £1500 (8 years old). Over eight years the expenditure works out at £68/month. Each of these are very comfortable, a pleasure to ride but do perform differently.

Over the same period my wife has been a gym member. Today she is paying £85/month. She's there 5 days a week for tennis, pilates, yoga etc. our two hobbies seem quite balanced in terms of cost.

Both activities are the centre of our independent social activities, our joint activities tend to be cheaper, walking, theatre etc. We are retired but not wealthy.

I see the price of a bike as relevant to its use, my pleasure and health not the price of a car.

I also think Hammond is an idiot...... well several words I wouldn't generally use.


----------



## Globalti (9 Aug 2017)

Well said, I echo your comments exactly.

I marked my 60th birthday by staging a bike race for myself and some buddies at a nearby track. I was also fortunate in being able to test-ride about a dozen super-bikes at the Cyclist magazine open day and one particular bike absolutely blew me and my son away so I bought it as a reward to myself for years of hard work and modest aspiration. It didn't disappoint, it gives me a great deal of pleasure and it is definitely faster and more fun than the sensible endurance bike I bought a couple of years earlier. I feel completely justified in spending that money, which is less and commits me to much less ongoing expenditure than a motorbike, sports car, boat or any other high-maintenance boy's toy. It's an excellent incentive to get out and ride and I'm sure it will give me many years of healthy exercise and keep me fit and less of a burden on the NHS. One small benefit is that in over a year of use I have not had to make one single adjustment to the bike apart from taking up the wear in the brake pads, so well was it built and so good are the Dura Ace components.


----------



## Oldfentiger (9 Aug 2017)

The Missus and I took part in Eroica Britannia this year, including the easy 25 mile ride on the Sunday. It was baking hot, so when there appeared a convenient tree offering shade we stopped to have a drink. There were a couple of chaps already there, doing the same thing.
One of these fellows was I guess in his 60's, dressed head to foot in Bianchi kit, standing next to his pristine brand new Bianchi mountain bike. I found it sad that, when I attempted to exchange the usual pleasantries, all he wanted to do was explain why he was on a new Bianchi mountain bike instead of his new Bianchi road bike. Apparently his road bike was shod with tubs which were unsuitable for Eroica gravel roads. I would add that he looked a bit comical in his tight fitting Bianchi kit, with a physique akin to humpty dumpty.
I dunno why he wanted to make excuses for what he was riding, other than to boast that he had two Bianchi bikes. I didn't care, and Mrs OFT was trying to stifle a yawn. Eroica rules call for pre-1987 bikes, no mountain bikes, and no lycra.
Sad innit? 
We paid more to be at the event than both of our bikes cost collectively.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

Aren't Bianchi frames made in Thailand? Nothing wrong at all with that, but people still trying to eat out on their 1970s image seem at a loss to comprehend that while their modern far eastern product may be technically excellent, the brand cachet exists today only in the minds of increasingly old duffers. The rest of us couldn't care less.


----------



## hoopdriver (9 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Aren't Bianchi frames made in Thailand? Nothing wrong at all with that, but people still trying to eat out on their 1970s image seem at a loss to comprehend that while their modern far eastern product may be technically excellent, the brand cachet exists today only in the minds of increasingly old duffers. The rest of us couldn't care less.


Your point?


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

My point is, as stated should you care to read the post in full, that no one cares, except Bianchi owners who are making feigned apologies for not riding their other Bianchi.

Its like car ownership willy wagging. No one who matters cares anyway. Ride what suits you, and neither make apologies on the one hand or brag on the other, because its wasted breath. No one else cares.


----------



## hoopdriver (9 Aug 2017)

I did read your post - in its full glorious entirety.

Who decides who matters?

I agree people should ride whatever they like and make no excuses or boasts. There is of course the chance that the guy in question was doing neither, but feeling a bit sheepish about showing up on a mountain bike at an event where there were not supposed to be mountain bikes


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

Who decides what matters? That's a philosophical question, and relates not at all to my comments.

My observation is no one else cares - nothing more or less. If you wish to attribute other meaning then that's your business, not mine.


----------



## Oldfentiger (9 Aug 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> I did read your post - in its full glorious entirety.
> 
> Who decides who matters?
> 
> I agree people should ride whatever they like and make no excuses or boasts. There is of course the chance that the guy in question was doing neither, but feeling a bit sheepish about showing up on a mountain bike at an event where there were not supposed to be mountain bikes


Of course that could be correct. But why did I need to know that his other bike was also a Bianchi? Classic case of badge snobbery.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> Of course that could be correct. But why did I need to know that his other bike was also a Bianchi? Classic case of badge snobbery.



Am I correct in presuming that you didn't care?


----------



## Oldfentiger (9 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Am I correct in presuming that you didn't care?



Couldn't give a shoot.
With a bit of effort, and fairly insignificant outlay he could have cobbled together all the appropriate kit and attire befitting the event.
You could even hire a bike at the venue for the day.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> Couldn't give a shoot.



My case is well and truly rested.


----------



## hoopdriver (9 Aug 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> Of course that could be correct. But why did I need to know that his other bike was also a Bianchi? Classic case of badge snobbery.


_Maybe_ a case of badge snobbery. Maybe a guy just prattling away without a thought. Why not look at it that way? Why so judgemental?


----------



## Oldfentiger (9 Aug 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> _Maybe_ a case of badge snobbery. Maybe a guy just prattling away without a thought. Why not look at it that way? Why so judgemental?


I was there. You were not.
You are guessing. I am not.


----------



## Jason (9 Aug 2017)

Globalti said:


> Well said, I echo your comments exactly.
> 
> I marked my 60th birthday by staging a bike race for myself and some buddies at a nearby track. I was also fortunate in being able to test-ride about a dozen super-bikes at the Cyclist magazine open day and one particular bike absolutely blew me and my son away so I bought it as a reward to myself for years of hard work and modest aspiration. It didn't disappoint, it gives me a great deal of pleasure and it is definitely faster and more fun than the sensible endurance bike I bought a couple of years earlier. I feel completely justified in spending that money, which is less and commits me to much less ongoing expenditure than a motorbike, sports car, boat or any other high-maintenance boy's toy. It's an excellent incentive to get out and ride and I'm sure it will give me many years of healthy exercise and keep me fit and less of a burden on the NHS. One small benefit is that in over a year of use I have not had to make one single adjustment to the bike apart from taking up the wear in the brake pads, so well was it built and so good are the Dura Ace components.



what is this super bike of the bike world?


----------



## hoopdriver (9 Aug 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> I was there. You were not.
> You are guessing. I am not.


What a perceptive man you must be to read the hearts and minds of all who are privileged enough to meet you.


----------



## mjr (9 Aug 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> What a perceptive man you must be to read the hearts and minds of all who are privileged enough to meet you.


Haven't you met @Oldfentiger yet?


----------



## Oldfentiger (9 Aug 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> What a perceptive man you must be to read the hearts and minds of all who are privileged enough to meet you.


Now who's being judgmental?


----------



## hoopdriver (9 Aug 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> Now who's being judgmental?


What a funny man you are


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2017)

*Mod note:*

Handbags away folks and back on topic please. I've got enough to be getting on with elsewhere on the site.


----------



## Brandane (9 Aug 2017)

No matter how much cash I had, there would be a relatively low limit as to how much I would spend on a bike. The main reason being that I would be too scared to leave it anywhere! As it is, I don't like leaving any of my current bikes unattended, and the most expensive of them is probably the Ridgeback Panorama - bought second hand for about £600. It's all very well to say that insurance will sort you out with a new bike, but it's still a hassle to come out of a pub/café and find your transport gone; then as an added bonus your insurance premium will be loaded for the next few years.
As always, horses for courses. I know a lot of people just do circuits starting and ending at home; but I prefer to abandon the bike somewhere and go to eat, drink, window shop or whatever. I currently use a Kryptonite U lock even if popping in to the local Tesco's for a pint of milk.


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2017)

Brandane said:


> No matter how much cash I had, there would be a relatively low limit as to how much I would spend on a bike. The main reason being that I would be too scared to leave it anywhere! As it is, I don't like leaving any of my current bikes unattended, and the most expensive of them is probably the Ridgeback Panorama - bought second hand for about £600. It's all very well to say that insurance will sort you out with a new bike, but it's still a hassle to come out of a pub/café and find your transport gone; then as an added bonus your insurance premium will be loaded for the next few years.
> As always, horses for courses. I know a lot of people just do circuits starting and ending at home; but I prefer to abandon the bike somewhere and go to eat, drink, window shop or whatever. I currently use a Kryptonite U lock even if popping in to the local Tesco's for a pint of milk.



If you had £500 a week spare money to spend would that change your views, this money is not a one off but for life, and spare money is after everything else is paid for.


----------



## Dan B (9 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> If you had £500 a week spare money to spend would that change your views, this money is not a one off but for life, and spare money is after everything else is paid for.


Interesting question: I think that even if I had enough money to treat bikes as basically disposable I still wouldn't, because it's a shocking waste of natural resources.

That said, I'm not the person you asked it of: I have some bikes I'm willing to leave locked up all day/overnight in public, some I'll lock for an hour or two, and one that never leaves my sight unless it's inside the house.


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2017)

Dan B said:


> Interesting question: I think that even if I had enough money to treat bikes as basically disposable I still wouldn't, because it's a shocking waste of natural resources.
> 
> That said, I'm not the person you asked it of: I have some bikes I'm willing to leave locked up all day/overnight in public, some I'll lock for an hour or two, and one that never leaves my sight unless it's inside the house.



My cheapest bike would cost about £800 to replace and I value money so I am reasonably careful where I leave them.


----------



## Dan B (9 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> My cheapest bike would cost about £800 to replace and I value money so I am reasonably careful where I leave them.


My two cheapest bikes were both built up by me from parts sourced on Ebay and if I priced the time spent putting them together would probably not be my two cheapest bikes at all

Having said that, I have three children under the age of six, so £500/week spare money is a very hypothetical question indeed - I am sure we'd find uses for it in fairly short order


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2017)

Kids are great at removing disposable from your wallet, it takes many years before they get out of the habit. Also had three, but with a wider spacing.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Aug 2017)

Brandane said:


> No matter how much cash I had, there would be a relatively low limit as to how much I would spend on a bike.


Totally agree.

People who have little free cash can have a very skewed perspective of the world and end up spending all their free cash on a hobby. They then conclude that if they had more free cash they'd still spend it all on that hobby.

When you do have more free cash you realise you need to spend some on your hobbies, but more on other things; assets, pensions, boring stuff, only then the luxuries.


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> People who have little free cash can have a very skewed perspective of the world and end up spending all their free cash on a hobby. They then conclude that if they had more free cash they'd still spend it all on that hobby.
> 
> When you do have more free cash you realise you need to spend some on your hobbies, but more on other things; assets, pensions, boring stuff, only then the luxuries.



There are plenty of people who still have fun money after all those things.


----------



## Brandane (9 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> If you had £500 a week spare money to spend would that change your views, this money is not a one off but for life, and spare money is after everything else is paid for.


I doubt if it would change my views. All the money in the world isn't going to stop some thieving low life helping themselves to your bike if they really want it; and you are therefore back to the problems as previously stated re being left in the lurch without a bike. Sometimes a replacement just doesn't cut it when you have owned a bike for a while and personalised it with accessories and upgrades to make it "yours" rather than just another off the peg bike from a shop.


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2017)

I wonder how many of us would still be cycling if we had huge amounts of money, I doubt that I would.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I wonder how many of us would still be cycling if we had huge amounts of money, I doubt that I would.


I would, because cycling is my life.

Actually, to expand on what I posted: I'd be cycling various Alps around the world, perhaps with my own domestique to carry my luggage, handle hotel bookings for me, etc.


----------



## DanZac (10 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I wonder how many of us would still be cycling if we had huge amounts of money, I doubt that I would.



I'd probably do more as i wouldn't have to waste 5 days a week going to work!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I wonder how many of us would still be cycling if we had huge amounts of money, I doubt that I would.


It would give me a chance to cycle nicer exotic places and for longer.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I wonder how many of us would still be cycling if we had huge amounts of money, I doubt that I would.



My bank account wouldn't impress Alan Sugar, but it provides sufficient wherewithal that I don't need to work and I still ride.


----------



## swansonj (10 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It would give me a chance to cycle nicer exotic places and for longer.


This. If I were free from financial, time, and work constraints, I would start by heading to the Alps for a month. But I'd take with me the self-same heavy, solid, comfortable and reliable bike with its 17" bottom gear that I commute on and do my leisure riding on, that I've now had ten years.


----------



## Jimidh (10 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I wonder how many of us would still be cycling if we had huge amounts of money, I doubt that I would.


I thing the majority of us cycle because we love bikes and cycling and not through necessity.

If money was no object I could certainly find a way of adding a few more expensive bikes to my fleet.


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2017)

Jimidh said:


> I thing the majority of us cycle because we love bikes and cycling and not through necessity.
> 
> If money was no object I could certainly find a way of adding a few more expensive bikes to my fleet.




How do you know that, money can and often does change a person.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I wonder how many of us would still be cycling if we had huge amounts of money, I doubt that I would.


I often say that, were I to win a Lotto jackpot, I wouldn't tell Mrs.66 as it would just scare her.

I'd just leave the house every week day, en velo, go and do a fifty-miler, then go to the local tennis club for some lunch, a three set knock up, an hour or so in the gym, a massage and a shower.

I'd then go back home and say to Mrs. 66, "phew, you wouldn't believe the day I've had..." 

(In fairness to me, I'd also make sure she and the kids got nicer holidays)


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I would, because cycling is my life.
> 
> Actually, to expand on what I posted: I'd be cycling various Alps around the world, perhaps with my own domestique to carry my luggage, handle hotel bookings for me, etc.



Despite riding bikes for 50+ years and racing on and off for about 35 of them I cannot say they are my life, way to many other things going on. Family, friends, and more that have always ranked higher.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2017)

swansonj said:


> This. If I were free from financial, time, and work constraints, I would start by heading to the Alps for a month. But I'd take with me the self-same heavy, solid, comfortable and reliable bike with its 17" bottom gear that I commute on and do my leisure riding on, that I've now had ten years.


This. I already could probably choose to drive or take taxis whenever I wanted but cycling is just so nice. If I get silly money, I'd probably ride even more because I'd pick and choose what work to do and my loved ones could take more time off too, plus I'd spend more on trying to improve cycling conditions in this country.


----------



## Jimidh (10 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> How do you know that, money can and often does change a person.





screenman said:


> How do you know that, money can and often does change a person.



Money can change some people for sure but from what I see most people who come into large amounts of money just buy better stuff that already have - bigger house, faster cars, better looking wife!!!

I've got two perfectly good cars sitting in my driveway but I chose to cycle to work(30 round trip) because I want to not because of any financial or environmental reason to do so.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Despite riding bikes for 50+ years and racing on and off for about 35 of them I cannot say they are my life, way to many other things going on. Family, friends, and more that have always ranked higher.


I don't have my own family (and probably never will), nor do I have any friends, so cycling gives me a reason to go on.


----------



## Oldfentiger (10 Aug 2017)

If I won the lottery, Mrs OFT and I would have a big problem.
She would want to be jetting off everywhere to see as many far away wonderful places in the shortest time possible.
Me? I would drive down to Southampton, and buy a big boat.
I would then spend my time cruising round the world in my own space and at my own leisurely pace. I'd make sure to stow a bike or two on board though.

I also maintain that, after a couple of months, Mrs OFT would be waiting at some Mediterranean port, asking if she could join me


----------



## jayonabike (10 Aug 2017)

Well when I won the lottery it didn't change me or my cycling. 








But then I only won £25


----------



## captain nemo1701 (10 Aug 2017)

Hammond is infinitely preferable to that pillock Clarko. James May too. I like his sciencey engineering stuff.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Aug 2017)

Brandane said:


> I doubt if it would change my views. All the money in the world isn't going to stop some thieving low life helping themselves to your bike if they really want it; and you are therefore back to the problems as previously stated re being left in the lurch without a bike. Sometimes a replacement just doesn't cut it when you have owned a bike for a while and personalised it with accessories and upgrades to make it "yours" rather than just another off the peg bike from a shop.


If you were a Premier League footballer earning £250k per week or one of the many other professions where salaries are counted in millions your views of "Cheap" would change. Having to replace an 8k bike wouldn't even dent your loose change.


----------



## SuperHans123 (10 Aug 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Because he can?


Not a 'reason'


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2017)

I remember a lot of ex forum member writing things like that, I doubt most ride a bike any more. You are all guessing at what you would do if money was no object, who knows what other interests my present them selves.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2017)

If money were no object? Well, I'd treat the car to some new tyres.


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> If money were no object? Well, I'd treat the car to some new tyres.



Why?


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2017)

They're pretty worn, you see.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Aug 2017)

snertos999 said:


> Not a 'reason'


It's as valid as any?

"Why are you having another pint?"

"Cos I want one"

Similar reasoning.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I remember a lot of ex forum member writing things like that, I doubt most ride a bike any more. You are all guessing at what you would do if money was no object, who knows what other interests my present them selves.



I'm sure this is not true of my wife and myself. We have absolutely no desire to move house. We have lived in a terrace of seven cottages for 36 years. Our kids grew up here, seven of our closest friends live literally doors away. We do loads together, for example we all just returned from a picnic and outdoor theatre. No amount of money could replace the love, support and friendship we enjoy.

If I had a million I'd buy my kids houses, a new bike, two cars and then travel. We've retired and already travel but would be able to do more and travel business or first class.

Basically where we live is described in one word - home.


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I'm sure this is not true of my wife and myself. We have absolutely no desire to move house. We have lived in a terrace of seven cottages for 36 years. Our kids grew up here, seven of our closest friends live literally doors away. We do loads together, for example we all just returned from a picnic and outdoor theatre. No amount of money could replace the love, support and friendship we enjoy.
> 
> If I had a million I'd buy my kids houses, a new bike, two cars and then travel. We've retired and already travel but would be able to do more and travel business or first class.
> 
> Basically where we live is described in one word - home.



That is great, but have you thought that a lottery win could change the way your friends see you.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> That is great, but have you thought that a lottery win could change the way your friends see you.



Surely the way people perceive me is a result of how I act? If I didn't change there's no reason why my friends should. 

I happen to know three very wealthy families - I'm talking millions. Two of them are as ordinary as you can imagine, the third family I tend to avoid. 

Each spend their money in significant sums, way beyond anyone else I know. Two of those families seem happy and normal, the third is beset by alcoholism, depression and heavy use of prescription drugs. Two are generous and outgoing, the third appears to believe happiness can be bought.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Aug 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Surely the way people perceive me is a result of how I act? If I didn't change there's no reason why my friends should.
> 
> I happen to know three very wealthy families - I'm talking millions. Two of them are as ordinary as you can imagine, the third family I tend to avoid.
> 
> Each spend their money in significant sums, way beyond anyone else I know. Two of those families seem happy and normal, the third is beset by alcoholism, depression and heavy use of prescription drugs. Two are generous and outgoing, the third appears to believe happiness can be bought.


Nobody resents you for the money you've worked for, however much you've got. Win a significant sum and the attitude changes completely.


----------



## Globalti (11 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I wonder how many of us would still be cycling if we had huge amounts of money, I doubt that I would.



Wassat? Eh? You talkin' about me?


----------



## Dan B (11 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Nobody resents you for the money you've worked for, however much you've got. Win a significant sum and the attitude changes completely.


Only if you tell people. Provided you keep the significant sum in the bank and never spend it (you said it wouldn't change you, right?) who's to know you even have it?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Nobody resents you for the money you've worked for, however much you've got. Win a significant sum and the attitude changes completely.



I'm interested in this, could you explain more please?

Just as an aside I don't buy lottery tickets as I see it as exploitative and I don't want to win millions. I do have premium bonds. In all seriousness my wife and I know what we would do if we won £1m. After providing for the kids I'd expect £4-500,000 left. That's enough to change our life. At 61 & 63 it would allow us to do everything we want to do.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Aug 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I'm interested in this, could you explain more please?


That's just how it is, large wins can cause untold amounts of family rifts. And if you make a fortune in business you tend to mix with people who are in a similar financial bracket, the council house tennant who scoops twenty million on the lottery becomes very isolated straight away. Their family and friends are struggling to make ends meet and pay the rent while the jackpot winner is worrying about the colour of his next Bentley. Apart from being regarded as a bank by a few of them.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2017)

@Smokin Joe - thank you


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2017)

I'd love to get the begging letters. One could have enormous entertainment with the replies.


----------



## Alan O (12 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Their family and friends are struggling to make ends meet and pay the rent while the jackpot winner is worrying about the colour of his next Bentley.


That only happens to the selfish. Should I win a fortune on the lottery (which admittedly won't happen as I don't buy tickets), my first priority would be to make damn sure that my family and friends no longer had to struggle to make ends meet and pay the rent.

Frankly, I'm saddened by the general theme of this discussion that winners would keep it all for themselves and not give a damn about the people who mean the most to them.


----------



## Markymark (12 Aug 2017)

I know a few people who are really rather rather rich that do a lot of cycling.


----------



## mustang1 (12 Aug 2017)

I was presented with a pen that costs substantially more than a rather pricey bike. But I don't expect any cyclists to understand that (I certainly don't get it).

I'll go against the grain here; I still don't understand spending more money on a bike than a car. But it depends what kind of bike and car we are comparing. 

If its a bongo daily driver and you don't car much about it, and you compare it to a beater bike, then I would expect the car to be more expensive. But if you're comparing a beater car with a smooth road bike, then sure the bike will be pricier. 

If you compare a racing car with a racing bike, then once again the car will be pricier again. I would expect anyway. 

But in all honesty, I just couldnt feel comfortable knowing my bike is more expensive that the car. To me, while I love cycling, they do seem to be a bunch of tubes stuck together with a couple of hoops. There's really only so much r&d you can do with a bike. The rest is pure profit (well, after discounting marketing costs )


----------



## mustang1 (12 Aug 2017)

gavroche said:


> Can you keep up with younger riders though? I go out with my stepson who is 20 years younger than me and he can leave me standing whenever he wants too.
> I still believe the engine is more important than the bike but, it is your money and your decision alone to spend it as you wish.



Expensive bikes aren't all about going faster any more than an expensive sports car is about going faster. I think people like to buy stuff that CAN go faster under different conditions (like pro racing driver or pro TdF rider and so on).


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2017)

Markymark said:


> I know a few people who are really rather rather rich that do a lot of cycling.



Me too, but they were rich when they started.


----------



## mustang1 (12 Aug 2017)

Andy_R said:


> If a bike is better made, more comfortable, handles better, and generally is more pleasuable to ride, then you're more likely to ride, surely?


Agreed. I have a bike that some would consider entry level. I would never ever have dreamed of spending that much on a bike but on the test ride it just felt so good that I had to have it. 

Now, 5 years later, even after a service, I don't quite like the way it is and fancy another bike.


----------



## simon the viking (12 Aug 2017)

How I explain it at work (not that I have to justify to anyone)

1500 got me a nice mid life crisis bike equivalent to a nearly new Porsche Boxster in car terms ..(if you think of a 7k bike as top end Ferrari/Lamborghini etc) whereas 1500 on a midlife crisis car would get me a nail of an unreliable soft top... fab bike or dodgy car? And it doesn't cost me tax, ins, mot and repairs....

I still get 'yeah but you can get a car for that...'


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Aug 2017)

simon the viking said:


> How I explain it at work (not that I have to justify to anyone)
> 
> 1500 got me a nice mid life crisis bike equivalent to a nearly new Porsche Boxster in car terms ..(if you think of a 7k bike as top end Ferrari/Lamborghini etc) whereas 1500 on a midlife crisis car would get me a nail of an unreliable soft top... fab bike or dodgy car? And it doesn't cost me tax, ins, mot and repairs....
> 
> I still get 'yeah but you can get a car for that...'


Which shows how sick our society is. It's like a person on drugs, except the drug is car-reliance.


----------



## User169 (12 Aug 2017)

Richard Hammond is not a real hamster.


----------



## Oxo (12 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Richard Hammond is not a real hamster.


Are you absolutely sure about that?


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Aug 2017)

Alan O said:


> That only happens to the selfish. Should I win a fortune on the lottery (which admittedly won't happen as I don't buy tickets), my first priority would be to make damn sure that my family and friends no longer had to struggle to make ends meet and pay the rent.
> 
> Frankly, I'm saddened by the general theme of this discussion that winners would keep it all for themselves and not give a damn about the people who mean the most to them.


You miss my point. Handing out donations to family and friends alters the balance of your relationships, you are no longer on an equal footing. You would notice a subtle change in the way they see you and the way you see them, it would be awkward and embarrassing for both parties when visiting someone in their nice new home which you have paid for, or riding in the flash new car you bought for them. And in the inevitable spats between friends or family members these things can get thrown back in your face, one way or the other.

As for "Not giving a damn about people who mean most to them", I know people who are considerably better off than me and others who are much worse off. We don't subsidise each other out of our earnings neither is it expected. Why should that be any different with money you've won?


----------



## mustang1 (12 Aug 2017)

I can't believe a small propeller airplane, a Cessna 172 or something, costs more than a bike. How preposterous!


----------



## Alan O (13 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> You miss my point. Handing out donations to family and friends alters the balance of your relationships, you are no longer on an equal footing. You would notice a subtle change in the way they see you and the way you see them, it would be awkward and embarrassing for both parties when visiting someone in their nice new home which you have paid for, or riding in the flash new car you bought for them. And in the inevitable spats between friends or family members these things can get thrown back in your face, one way or the other.


Actually, I do get your point, and it's a valid one - I over-generalised, which was not fair.



Smokin Joe said:


> As for "Not giving a damn about people who mean most to them", I know people who are considerably better off than me and others who are much worse off. We don't subsidise each other out of our earnings neither is it expected. Why should that be any different with money you've won?


I'm not suggesting there's any obligation or expectation at all (and I was referring to family and friends rather than just people I know). My family and friends are people I genuinely care about, and if I suddenly became fabulously wealthy compared to them then I would simply _want_ to share my good fortune. And I'm disappointed that there aren't more in society who feel as I do.


----------

